# How to hold my dog in place while bathing?



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

My dog is an escape artist when it comes to baths. I can't give him one alone! LOL I have to hold him in place while someone else shampoos him. What is an easy way to keep him from jumping out of the sink? (I have to give him a bath in the kitchen sink because we don't have a detachable sprayer in the bathroom.) He is a 12 lb poodle/schnauzer mix.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

tie him up!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

double post


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Train him.

Buy a noose to hold him in the tub.

train him.

I never understand why no one just trains the dog. its not rocket science.
Sorry maybe I'm just the type, But I don't bend over to accomidate my dog. He stays because he has no choice. that's that. He is a dog. I'm the master. Thats how it should be.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Tankstar said:


> Train him.
> 
> Buy a noose to hold him in the tub.
> 
> ...


Enlighten me on how to traim him to stay in the tub. I don't know how to train that. I guess I'm not too smart.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

When not in the sink, train him to "stay" or "stand", whatever word you want to use, that means stand and be still. Use high reward treats that he never gets at any other time. Bits of hotdog, chicken, etc. Very small pieces. Tell him the word, with you standing in front of him. If he sits, take a step back and call him, so he is standing. As he stands, say the word and give the treat. Work up to longer periods of him standing still, eventually with you backing away. Work on it 3 times daily, for just 5 or 10 minutes, or boredom sets in and he stops learning. Once he know the command, enforce it in the sink..first with NO water...for a few minutes, and put him out. WIth a little work and time, he will know the command and you will be able to keep it enforced.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! I will have to practice with him.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

What Graco said. 

I have 3 Standard Poodles, and while they may not be thrilled with a bath, they stand there and cooperate. Then it's another hour being blow dried!


----------

